# Pvs (performance vauxhall show) Santa pod



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi any of you guys going? It's 9th of June


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Done it once and would never again. 

Too many chavs banging their cars off the rev limit, wheel spinning and tearing up the grass all night long. 

Hardly slept a wink with all the nonsense going on. 

The minority ruined it for the majority.


----------



## Luke_Coupe (May 17, 2013)

I will be there showing with AOC, all depends if the car is out of the body shop in time.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

I may pop up for a bit, I go most years, usually is a good day out if the weathers good!


----------



## Scott_ (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah was really good last year and hot aswell hope it's same again and as for wheel spinning and revving that's y I don't camp lol


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Yh i never camp for the same reasons. I havent checked out whats on this year anything good?


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

would love to but at Oulton Park for the BTCC..


----------

